# Hannah Francis (Wilberry Wonder Pony)



## {97702} (1 August 2016)

I've just seen the incredibly sad news on FB - thinking of all her friends and family, she was an amazing, courageous and hugely inspirational young lady


----------



## Double_choc_lab (1 August 2016)

Also just seen it on Facebook.  She was an inspiration to thousands.  So so sad.  Go storm the course at Rio Wilberry.


----------



## HeresHoping (1 August 2016)

Rest in Peace, Hannah. So sorry. Go Wilberry. Do her proud.


----------



## Lanky Loll (1 August 2016)

RIP Hannah, may your legacy be a long one xx


----------



## Mrs B (1 August 2016)

Very sad news. What an amazing, inspirational young lady ... Sleep well, Hannah.


----------



## sasquatch (1 August 2016)

Just saw it on FB too.

thoughts are with her friends and family, she's a very inspirational girl and her legacy will live on through everything she has done, and those whom she has inspired.

can't wait to see Wilberry at Rio x


----------



## teapot (1 August 2016)

Genuinely sad about this 

Can only hope the Berry ponies come back with some medals


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 August 2016)

Very sad news indeed.  She put up a hell of a fight and raised a lot of money & awareness during her battle.  

RIP Hannah   X


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 August 2016)

Very sad news indeed.  She put up a hell of a fight and raised a lot of money & awareness during her battle.  

RIP Hannah   X


----------



## Clodagh (1 August 2016)

So very sorry and my thoughts are with her family.


----------



## MochaDun (1 August 2016)

Terribly sad.  An extraordinary young woman. I think she would have been one of our eventing greats if she'd got that chance. I wish I had half her courage.  Am sure she will feel Mavis and Doris's gentle breath on her skin again, people with that much to them I can't quite believe ever go as they have so much presence and her charitable legacy I'm sure will go on.  Every thought with her extraordinary family at their terrible far too early loss of a wonderful girl.


----------



## claracanter (1 August 2016)

Such a brave young lady who touched many hearts. She carried on smiling despite dealing with so much pain, an inspiration to us all. Her ride at Tatts was incredible and her honest bog gave a glimpse of what it was like to live with such an aggressive cancer. Can't quite believe she has gone and yet I never met her. Thoughts with her incredible family and friends.


----------

